

According to RyanAir, "Don't Insure Me" is a country - chewxy
http://liveatthewitchtrials.blogspot.com.au/2014/03/lets-all-move-to-no-insurance-land.html

======
chewxy
This is possibly one of the darkest of dark patterns I've seen.

